# I hatched him



## danalto

Hi, WR. Nora si sta rivolgendo alla madre adottiva di R., sono entrambe in apprensione perché il ragazzo non si sa dove sia. La nota è sullo script originale, ma non è quello che intende, lei vuol proprio dire che lo ha "covato" in grembo, prima di darlo in adozione... e durante la gravidanza non ha fatto uso di droghe.

NORA    
Well, I hatched him. Try staying off drugs for nine months when you're an addict.
(hatched = 'gave birth to')
NORA
Be', io l'ho (_covato non va certo bene..._). Prova a non usare droghe per nove mesi quando sei un tossico.

_grazie...

*Io l'ho tenuto in grembo?*_


----------



## london calling

Potresti postare la frase precedente, dani?


----------



## Lorena1970

_"Io l'ho concepito"_, come ti sembra?


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> _"Io l'ho concepito"_, come ti sembra?


L'avevo pensato anche'io, ma _hatched_ si riferisce sia al concepimento sia al parto.....


----------



## Matrap

"Io l'ho tenuto in grembo"
"Io l'ho messo al mondo"


----------



## DottorS

Credo che dica la frase con un certo nervosismo, per cui tradurrei:

Beh, *sono io che l'ho portato in grembo*! Prova a stare lontana dalla droga per nove mesi quando ne sei dipendente!


----------



## ohbice

danalto said:


> NORA
> Well, I hatched him. Try staying off drugs for nine months when you're an addict.



Insomma, l'ho avuto in grembo. Quando dipendi dalla droga, tenertene fuori per nove mesi non è affatto semplice.

Comunque _covare _non lo escluderei a priori.


----------



## Lorena1970

Se il registro è inormale come pare, anche "_io l'ho scodellato_" che implica sia l'averlo tenuto in grembo che l'averlo partorito.


----------



## danalto

Il punto è proprio quello di sottolineare il fatto non che lo abbia solo *partorito/messo al mondo/fatto nascere*, ma che lo abbia tenuto in grembo per 9 mesi e per questo non abbia fatto uso di droghe.

Sì, credo che *tenuto in grembo* sia la soluzione migliore!

*@Jo:*
MARGARET    
All I know is, I want to be here when Amy and Ricky get home. That's my son. I raised him.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Se il registro è inormale come pare, anche "_io l'ho scodellato_" che implica sia l'averlo tenuto in grembo che l'averlo partorito.


Heeheee!

Mio marito diceva sempre che io avevo "scodellato" mio figlio (e anche di averlo "scarrozzato"!

Comunque sì, il senso è: "è frutto del mio utero" (NON è un suggerimento per la traduzione, Dani!)

Edit. Inusuale per inusuale....Guarda che la chioccia sono (stata) io!


----------



## Holymaloney

Well, maybe we can also say *'l'ho sfornato' *then, (as in _bun in the oven _)


----------



## london calling

Holymaloney said:


> Well, maybe we can also say *'l'ho sfornato' *then, (as in _bun in the oven _)


Why not indeed!


----------



## aefrizzo

Si può usare anche per uno scrittore, dopo anni di silenzio?
"Eventually XX hatched this new fiction...."


----------



## london calling

aefrizzo said:


> Si può usare anche per uno scrittore, dopo anni di silenzio?
> "Eventually XX hatched this new fiction...."


We'd say _he hatched a new idea_, but not "dopo anni di silenzio". Sarebbe semplicemente " ha partorito una nuova idea".

Mai sentito "to hatch a book" E non si dice _fiction_ per intendere serie televisiva in inglese: è questo che intendevi, vero? _A work of fiction_ è un opera (libro/film) non basato su evenimenti realmente accaduti o personaggi veri.


----------



## aefrizzo

No, intendevo proprio un romanzo. Ma la mia domanda valeva per qualsiasi opera d'arte (musica, letteratura, architettura, etc) partorita dopo* lunghi anni di silenzio o di elaborazione*. Questo parto artistico non ha un verbo che lo generi?
In italiano la metafora regge, in realtà, per eventi di vario genere lungamente attesi, una legge, un piano urbanistico etc.
Dai, *LC*, sto aspettando


----------



## MR1492

As a guy, I hate to get into the middle of a group of women discussing giving birth, but from a language point of view I would go with Danalto's original idea of _covare_ (or _io l'ho covato_).  I have heard the phrase "I hatched him/her" quite frequently as a humorous description.

Phil


----------



## london calling

aefrizzo said:


> No, intendevo proprio un romanzo. Ma la mia domanda valeva per qualsiasi opera d'arte (musica, letteratura, architettura, etc) partorita dopo* lunghi anni di silenzio o di elaborazione*. Questo parto artistico non ha un verbo che lo generi?
> In italiano la metafora regge, in realtà, per eventi di vario genere lungamente attesi, una legge, un piano urbanistico etc.
> Dai, *LC*, sto aspettando


Romanzo-novel, quindi? _I hatched a new novel?_ No, Aef.... _I hatched a new work of fiction_, tutt'al più. Ma non è necessariamente una cosa che accade dopo anni di silenzio, secondo me...

And I wouldn't_ hatch a new law_ either. La differenza sarà culturale: qui si mettono anni per fare una nuova legge (se non ti chiamo SB, uno che ama follemente i decreti legge!), dalle mie parti (in GB) è più veloce! Però, vorrei sentire i miei "correligionari" , per sentire loro che cosa ne pensano, perché potrebbe essere una mia sensazione personale.

PS. Phil, Danalto's problem is that the literal translation (covare) sounds  really weird in Italian.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> PS. Phil, Danalto's problem is that the literal translation (covare) sounds  really weird in Italian.



Well, when you think about it, it sounds really weird in English, too!  But, I think that's the intent.  

Phil


----------



## london calling

MR1492 said:


> Well, when you think about it, it sounds really weird in English, too! But, I think that's the intent.


True.


----------



## longplay

Che ne direste di "incubato" per nove mesi, senza assumere droghe (mi pare)? Oppure 'tenuto a cova' per nove mesi?


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> PS. Phil, Danalto's problem is that the literal translation (covare) sounds  really weird in Italian.



Me too I liked "_io l'ho covato_"  since the beginning of this thread, but Dan said she was looking for something different...And from a certain point of view I think I understand why she doesn't like it, it probably doesn't sound enough "incisive" in Italian...


----------



## MR1492

I know what she means.  Sometimes you have a meaning in your head and it drives you a certain way.  Guess we will just have to go with Dan's on this one.


----------



## danalto

longplay said:


> Che ne direste di "incubato" per nove mesi, senza assumere droghe (mi pare)? Oppure 'tenuto a cova' per nove mesi?


Accidenti, qui andiamo sul _*super colto semi filosofico*_  (Okay, some native please help me with the translation of this...)
No, LP, our character, Nora is an ex con and ex addict... she would never talk like that! 
Ma in altri contesti mi piacerebbero entrambe.


----------



## longplay

E' troppo fine ? Allora "l' ho tenuto in panza" alla romanesca ? Oppure "me lo so' spanzato pe' 9 mesi"? (o 'dopo 9 mesi')


----------



## Lorena1970

"_L'ho tenuto in panci_a" a me piace di più, in questo contesto, che non "l'ho tenuto in grembo" (che mi sa di mistico... Ce la vedi una tossica pronunciare la parola "grembo"....? Io non tanto....)


----------



## Nellieuk

Could you not say "io l'ho dato alla luce ...."


----------



## velisarius

"Hatch, match and despatch"; a humourous way of referring to births, weddings and funerals. MR1492 is right to say it's humourous (and dismissive).


----------



## pupazzo77

danalto said:


> Il punto è proprio quello di sottolineare il fatto non che lo abbia solo *partorito/messo al mondo/fatto nascere*, ma che lo abbia tenuto in grembo per 9 mesi e per questo non abbia fatto uso di droghe.
> 
> Sì, credo che *tenuto in grembo* sia la soluzione migliore!
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie a tutti!



Credo sia la soluzione migliore.


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> "_L'ho tenuto in panci_a" a me piace di più, in questo contesto, che non "l'ho tenuto in grembo" (che mi sa di mistico... Ce la vedi una tossica pronunciare la parola "grembo"....? Io non tanto....)


Stavo aspettando il colpo di genio di Ale!  Ottima! Smuack!



longplay said:


> E' troppo fine ? Allora "l' ho tenuto in panza" alla romanesca ? Oppure "me lo so' spanzato pe' 9 mesi"? (o 'dopo 9 mesi')


Mi prendi in giro...?


----------



## longplay

Volevo solo scherzare e, alla stesso tempo, suggerire "tenere i pancia". Davvero non si capisce? L' altro significa "l'ho spanciato io (partorito).Nove mesi ecc."
Al massimo, scherzo. Prendere in giro è un modo diverso.


----------



## danalto

longplay said:


> Volevo solo scherzare e, alla stesso tempo, suggerire "tenere i pancia". Davvero non si capisce? L' altro significa "l'ho spanciato io (partorito).Nove mesi ecc."
> Al massimo, scherzo. Prendere in giro è un modo diverso.


Io lo capisco, LP, sono la prima burlona della classe, ma non dare per scontato che lo capiscano i nostri amici non natives! È una semplice questione di "correttezza" da forum: se dici una castroneria, dovresti spiegarti e quando possibile tradurre quello che dici, o chiedere aiuto ai natives per tradurre le battute, così non solo tutti capiscono, ma tutti si divertono!  
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Gianfry

E un semplice "l'ho tenuto nella pancia"?


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> E un semplice "l'ho tenuto nella pancia"?


Infatti, Lorena l'ha suggerito.


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> E un semplice "l'ho tenuto nella pancia"?


Infatti, come ha detto Jo: siamo partiti da "L'ho tenuto in grembo" per arrivare a "L'ho tenuto nella pancia"
Ciau, Gian!


----------



## Gianfry

Scusate, ho visto solo ora che stiamo a pagina 2 e lorena ha proposto la pancia prima di me 
Una variante: "L'ho portato nella pancia", che dà più il senso della "fatica"...


Ciau, Dan!!!


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Scusate, ho visto solo ora che stiamo a pagina 2 e lorena ha proposto la pancia prima di me
> Una variante: "L'ho portato nella pancia", che dà più il senso della "fatica"...
> 
> 
> Ciau, Dan!!!


Me piace!


----------



## danalto

velisarius said:


> "Hatch, match and despatch"; a humourous way of referring to births, weddings and funerals. MR1492 is right to say it's humourous (and dismissive).


WOW! Very nice indeed!  Thank you!

Isn't it dispatch??


----------



## velisarius

Concordo,"dispatch" is what I originally typed but I had doubts and when I checked it seems both spellings are correct.Maybe a U.S.E./B.E. thing.


----------

